# Cronjob



## Tiger_XT (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin jetzt auch an dem Punkt angelangt, wo ich nen Cronjob brauche.

Ich hab damit noch nie gearbeitet, deswegen erhoffe ich mir hilfe von euch   

Ich habe im anhang mal nen kleines jpg angehängt, damit ihr seht, wie das aussieht um nen Cronjob zu erstellen. Das ganze läuft über Confixx.

Ich möchte nämlich, dass der cronjob alle 12 Stunden einmal durchläuft.
Die datei, die ausgeführt werden soll, heißt cron.php

Wie heißt der befehl zum ausführen dieser datei.

Die datei liegt im verzeichnis: /html/cronjob/


Danke schon im vorraus

MfG

Tiger_XT


----------



## uploader (19. Februar 2005)

probiers mal damit

Minute: 0
Stunde: 0,12
Tag, Monta, Wochentag: *
Befehl sollte klar sein


----------



## Tiger_XT (19. Februar 2005)

Wie befehl sollte klar sein. Einfach den Pfad zur datei?


Big THX schonmal!


----------



## uploader (19. Februar 2005)

Genau!

Quasi:  /html/cronjob/cron.php

Denke ich jedenfals.


----------



## Tiger_XT (19. Februar 2005)

Jo, habs jetzt so eingestellt. Er nimmt den befehl an ^^


----------

